# Some new props finished



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hers' a couple of new ones for this year

A TS style corpse lantern (and my first corpsing job):


























and the revamped scarecrow (rush job in the end but at least it's up...)

















Hopefully graveyard goes up this weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

looking great!! nice work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, looking good!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking really nice! Great Job!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You should be really pleased with it, especially if it's your first corpse project  The finish on it is great. Love the shades and contours.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great..
he looks happy to be corpsed
good scarecrow too


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

wow! looks really great!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm fairly happy with the corpsing. I used spider webs and latex. It looks great at night as the chest flickers orange and highlights the ribs fairly well (my crappy camera won't work for a night shot). I'll have to tackle a whole bucky next.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Go Canmore!!!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Your first corpsing job? I'm impressed. Looks great. Did you use stain on the latex?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I used a walnut stain on a cloth that I rubbed over the latex. The cloth wasn't too saturated, then I rubbed off the excess. I wanted to keep some of the latex color as it worked well for the old skin look.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

very good job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice corps and scarecrow....nice work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

VERY nice job on both!


----------

